# Q5 3.0TDI and Hybrid confirmed for MY13 US Market!



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.quattroworld.com/q5/gallery-2013-audi-q5-and-q5-hybrid-unveiled/












> Audi Q5 hybrid quattro
> 
> The Q5 hybrid quattro, the first hybrid model from Audi, is designed as a highly efficient parallel hybrid. Propulsive power is supplied by a 2.0 TFSI with 155 kW (211 hp) and 350 Nm(258.15 lb-ft) of torque as well as an electric motor with a peak output of 40 kW (54 hp) and peak torque of 210 Nm (154.89 lb-ft). Together, the two power sources can briefly output a system power of 180 kW (245 hp) and a system torque of 480 Nm (354.03 lb-ft).
> 
> ...


BMW needs to step up the engine choices on the X3 now.

More powerful 2.0T, 3.0T, 3.0TDI, and also 2.0T Hybrid :thumbup:


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

That Q5 V6 will fly out of the showrooms!:yikes: Personally the 3.0 TDI would be the Q5 I would love to have -- decent performance and outstanding fuel mileage. BMW better get cracking or they will be behind the power curve even further!:angel:


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

I agree, if BMW would offer the 35d in the X3 that would definitely be my next vehicle. 

I'm still not really interested in the Q5 even with a diesel option. I really want to like Audi but, every time I drive one I come right back to BMW.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Im with you Hotrod BMWA better come up to the plate or their sales will SOAR like hell!!!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BMW does have a diesel X3 though, it just is not sold in the states and actually a couple ones(35d and 20d) unless they did away with them very recently. I realize elsewhere it has been said the Q5 diesel is coming stateside but this specific announcement sounds more euro specific.

I am growing a weakspot for the lower powered GLK diesel that was announced. Not sure if I'd get any of them though, greatly would depend on the cost of the vehicle.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> BMW does have a diesel X3 though, it just is not sold in the states and actually a couple ones(35d and 20d) unless they did away with them very recently. I realize elsewhere it has been said the Q5 diesel is coming stateside but this specific announcement sounds more euro specific.
> 
> I am growing a weakspot for the lower powered GLK diesel that was announced. Not sure if I'd get any of them though, greatly would depend on the cost of the vehicle.


From the link:



> You can expect the new Q5 to be available in North America later this year as a 2013 model. We will see the 2.0 TFSI, 3.0 TDI and hybrid choices available.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes and I was not disputing that it probably will show up but pointing out most all the link was biased to euro. I was also simply pointing out BMW does in fact make a couple diesel X3s. I am sure if they thought they could sell enough of them to make it worth importing then they would and who knows they might even be planning on it.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> Yes and I was not disputing that it probably will show up but pointing out most all the link was biased to euro. I was also simply pointing out BMW does in fact make a couple diesel X3s. I am sure if they thought they could sell enough of them to make it worth importing then they would and who knows they might even be planning on it.


Sorry if that came across as me being short. Killing time at work and had to close out quickly.:rofl:

Europe almost always gets the new models before us (at least with European makes) it would make sense that they are getting info in their native units before the US press release.

I think most of us are aware that BMW makes the vast majority of models in a diesel variant for somewhere else in the world these days. When you factor in that both M-B and Audi will now have a smaller diesel SUV variant here I can't see how they can ignore that much longer. The real kicker is the X3 diesel is made here in the US and we still don't get it.

I don't know that I trust BMW to know what people really want anymore. Ahem, X6 and 5 GT


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well BMW could not sell an X5 diesels without big corporate and dealer discounts for how many years? I think the majority of BMW owners are not as open to a diesel as an MBZ, VW and possibly Audi too since that is an extension of VW anyway. I sure don't see the other makes having to do massive discounts to get things to sell.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> Well BMW could not sell an X5 diesels without big corporate and dealer discounts for how many years? I think the majority of BMW owners are not as open to a diesel as an MBZ, VW and possibly Audi too since that is an extension of VW anyway. I sure don't see the other makes having to do massive discounts to get things to sell.


There is the tax credit that BMW, M-B, Audi and VW diesels qualify for, other than that I've not seen any other incentives/negotiated prices on BMW diesels beyond what you can typically get on a gasoline equivalent.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Eco credit from BMW existed for almost the entire time they sold the 335d and it applied to the X5.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Wasn't the eco credit and the tax credit the same?:dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

UncleJ said:


> Wasn't the eco credit and the tax credit the same?:dunno:


No. When I bought my car there was a $800-900 federal tax credit I could take for that year. There also was something like a $3500-4500 Eco credit from BMW that came right off the sticker price. Then there was another $3000-4000 the dealer took off because they'd had the car so long and wanted it gone.

I am using ranges because I do not remember the exact numbers any more. I know they dwindled down the Eco some over the years. I'd not bought the car or any 335d without the Eco credit because felt it was over priced for what it is. I have not met many "d" owners out in the real world but the few I have all said something similar in that they'd not bought it without the credit and gone with another make. Things might be different for online based individuals who are more educated on what BMW will knock off any vehicle. I for one did not realize I could buy any new BMW for $7-10k off msrp because sure appears a lot of "d" owners including myself got that much off and comments in this thread imply that is just norm for any car. I know my buddy got no where near that off on his 335i or my other buddy on his 528i, actually I think neither got anything off.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

The Bluetec GLK and the TDI Q5 will grab a big share of the smail/mid SUV market, and if VAG drops a TDI into the Tiguan, that will cinch that. Even a 23d X3 would likely sell quite well, a 20d or 23d X1 as well. 

The X5 35d is still a great seller, but it goes head to head with the Q7 and GL and to a lesser degree the Touareg...so it doesn't command the market share.

If a 23d or 35d X3 came out before the 535d, I'd keep the 335d and grab an X3d. If it doesn't, that GLK is looking kind of interesting for my wife who loved out CRD Jeep Liberty while we had it.


Regards
D.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Why would the X5 go head to head with the GL when it is more the size of the ML?


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Why would the X5 go head to head with the GL when it is more the size of the ML?


MLs are getting smaller these days.

If I was cross-shopping an X5, I'd be looking at a Q7 or GL.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Getting smaller? I shopped the ML in December, the 2012 parked right by the 2011 sure looked bigger to me. Both looked bigger that the old original sized ones.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Getting smaller? I shopped the ML in December, the 2012 parked right by the 2011 sure looked bigger to me. Both looked bigger that the old original sized ones.


Interesting enough, guess the numbers don't lie but also look at how the numbers compare across them all and the GL and Q7 are clearly much larger vehicles than an X5 and ML:

2012 ML Interior Dimensions:
Cargo capacity: 71.0 cu. ft. w/rear seat down and 36.2 cu. ft. all seats in place
Interior dimensions: 38.9 in. front headroom, 38.5 in. rear headroom, 40.3 in. front leg room, 38.4 in. rear leg room, 58.5 in. front shoulder room and 58.4 in. rear shoulder room
Seating: five passengers

2011 ML Interior Dimensions:
Cargo capacity: 72.4 cu. ft. w/rear seat down and 29.4 cu. ft. all seats in place
Interior dimensions: 39.9 in. front headroom, 39.8 in. rear headroom, 42.2 in. front leg room, 40.0 in. rear leg room, 59.8 in. front shoulder room and 59.8 in. rear shoulder room
Seating: five passengers

2012 X5 Interior Dimensions:
Cargo capacity: 75.2 cu. ft. w/rear seat down and 35.8 cu. ft. all seats in place
Interior dimensions: 39.3 in. front headroom, 39.0 in. rear headroom, 40.0 in. front leg room, 36.6 in. rear leg room, 60.0 in. front shoulder room and 58.0 in. rear shoulder room
Seating: five passengers

2012 GL:
Cargo capacity: 83.3 cu. ft. w/rear seat down, 14.3 cu. ft. all seats in place and 43.8 cu. ft. third row seats removed
Interior dimensions: 40.1 in. front headroom, 40.6 in. rear headroom, 40.3 in. front leg room, 39.5 in. rear leg room, 58.3 in. front shoulder room and 58.9 in. rear shoulder room
Seating: seven passengers

2012 Q7:
Cargo capacity: 72.5 cu. ft. w/rear seat down and 10.9 cu. ft. all seats in place
Interior dimensions: 39.5 in. front headroom, 39.0 in. rear headroom, 41.3 in. front leg room, 37.1 in. rear leg room, 58.7 in. front shoulder room and 58.1 in. rear shoulder room
Seating: seven passengers

Do any of those in diesel format besides the 2012 ML have spare tires? That to me is a pretty big thing and actually why I passed on getting a 2011 ML Bluetec this past December.


----------

